# Di Modell vintage pebble. Matt.



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got another excellent di modell vintage off uk watch straps for a tenner delivered. These really are bargains along with fluco. The quality for a tenner is superb. This is the matt pebble finish which is like a standard leather grain. I got it for the 6119 auto as i think it suits the funky 70s looks without being either to dressy like a croc or too preppy like an artisan. I think it looks like the sort of strap this watch would have come with in 1971 and thats what i aim for. As always with di modell there isnt a single stitch out of place, the leather is fairly stiff but natural with no plasticky look and feels like it will last many years. Its tapered which i prefer and has a nice pointy end which always looks good on a vintage watch. The buckle is stainless and nicely simple and not heavy looking, which balances the bluff styling of the watch head nicely on the wrist. Its a great strap for any vintage watch, that you want to keep a bit tooly and understated.

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/74158942_190564778775564_6441436416890109952_n.jpg?_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=v14f7ZoYhI0AQn6zdfMjoe9IylHBphXO-96w9-2ndcAa1FZtV9rXfFVHw&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=0cd9dab8b8ea4290906ee77481b893ea&oe=5E4D131C[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/75252844_190564798775562_4825850740121534464_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=dS7FX1k8yPgAQk3jpdIqnJAy38zsOvPeeeQ-_P1CWs4NXrmBk1fWc89RQ&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=799a0044585fd2dea09141f215e5302a&oe=5E501342[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/76682990_190564828775559_630326342344245248_n.jpg?_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=5DnX5l5M9_gAQm68V0Hdz-Cv_dUBuTH2zxavKJ5uZQ-ZRGTOhs8Gj3rUw&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=3b7a403b9c38820e29c4841900c5d91c&oe=5E80041A[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/77319063_190564858775556_4729628307161612288_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_ohc=cLWmWO7bK24AQmgJLLZlpWj4YOfreNI7xYYL4PzZj49sDoxhDEUnynIKQ&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=a4bf2d11011c944427d390a2e11547e0&oe=5E7CB0C7[/IMG]


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That looks a pretty nice watch strap, Nigel, and good value for money. I just wonder how durable the lining is - so many straps have a lining that doesn't wear well.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

> That looks a pretty nice watch strap, Nigel, and good value for money. I just wonder how durable the lining is - so many straps have a lining that doesn't wear well.


 the best ive had was on this model of dm (below), its like a vented material and never stained. Also my wrist didnt sweat at all. This lower end dm (above) has a flock like lining i think it will discolour. Ive a fluco that ive worn for a while now and that was similar and that has tanned down but not worn. Similar with hirsch i find the linings discolour but dont really wear. But the best by far is the one in the link below.

its with @Tazmo61 now and he will beable to confirm its still like new.

https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/DiModell-Teju-Lizard-Black-G7.html

[IMG alt="Di-Modell-Teju-Lizard-Black(3of3)a.gif" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/images/Di-Modell-Teju-Lizard-Black(3of3)a.gif[/IMG]

Di Modell's patented aero lining and loop anchor for extra comfort


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> its with @Tazmo61 now and he will beable to confirm its still like new.


 I can confirm the strap is like new , an excellent strap , not only good quality but extremely subtle and comfortable .


----------

